

Om Malik: A Parched Soul - rmason
http://om.co/2015/04/01/a-parched-soul/

======
rmason
I still consider Om Malik to be pound for pound the best writer in tech. Some
on here won't remember all the articles he did for Forbes, Red Herring and
Business 2.0 but I do.

Having experienced failure myself in the startup world reading his eloquent
piece on the pain of failure I feel no one has described it better.

